# stings and cables



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well this spring i will be replacing my strings on my 06 bowtech tomkat. my question is what are the advatanges of putting higher end shooters strings on the bow? I deer hunt and practice throughout the summer. i usuually do not shoot yr round.

also what are the cost of putting new strings and cables on? or do they vary greatly?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

winners choice strings. top notch although expensive.$$ well spent


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ROCK SOLID is the way to go i have there strings on 2 of my bows now and will be ordering them for my new bow and my other 3 as well. the serving is twice what any other company makes. and they have great customer service and sweet color choices


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The advantages are no string stretch, more consistent shot to shot, and longer life. A set will run you $80 to $115 depending on what brand you use. There are many out there. I prefer Vapor Trail, a couple of others have already been mentioned.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Vapor trail are good.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

so can i order them online and then take them to a place to be put on or is it better to buy them at the store that is going to put them on?


----------

